# reserve officer



## SGS1421 (Feb 23, 2013)

Almost done with the reserve police academy. Does anyone know of any police departments currently looking for or accepting applications?
Thank you.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

SGS1421 said:


> Almost done with the reserve police academy. Does anyone know of any police departments currently looking for or accepting applications?
> Thank you.


I'm going to politely suggest that you search the forums for recent information as its been discussed numerous times.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Pretty much most of Western MA


----------

